

‘Wealth creators’ are robbing our most productive people - hownottowrite
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/mar/31/wealth-creators-klepto-rewards-bosses

======
beamatronic
Here's the money shot: "The perfect chief executive, from the point of view of
shareholders, is a fully fledged sociopath."

